# Male shepherd wanna breed



## F R Dragon (9 mo ago)

I have two years old male shepherd, he starting oestrus now, and he try to hugging to my leg! So I’m gonna looking female shepherd for him to breed now.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope you are joking.


----------

